
JsonPack, high-performance and easy-to-use JSON serialization for C++11 - ymglez
https://github.com/ymglez/jsonpack
======
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
skerit
Out of curiosity: how fast is it compared to (let's say) V8's
JSON.stringify/JSON.parse?

